# Corn Maze 911



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The only odd thing about this is that the family couldn't figure out how to walk through the rows of corn stalks to get out of the maze

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2011/10/familys-corn-maze-fun-ends-in-911-rescue/


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Some ambulance-chaser will probably try to get them to sue for mental anguish and endangerment to their infant. Stories like this make me wish that stupidity was a painful condition.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:And they took a 3 WEEK OLD in the maze!!! Someone, please...give them directions, or take that baby away from them. Geez!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Otaku said:


> Stories like this make me wish that stupidity was a painful condition.


I plan on using this in the future.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

They sound like Darwin Award candidates to me. I hope somebody else is helping them raise their children.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Wow. Guess they can't read or follow directions either. Awesome.



Otaku said:


> Stories like this make me wish that stupidity was a painful condition.


Oh, but it is!!

...just not for the stupid ones, unfortunately.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

what kind of idiots take an infant into a corn maze with them?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is gonna be on the news tonight.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow it got national attention--i feel so ashame , just to get the record straight not all massoftwo****s are like them ---- sad thing they were 25 ft from the entrance


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

“We are going to put a mark in the area where the family got lost,” Connor told “GMA.” “We’re going to say ‘This is the famous point where the family got lost.’”

Ahhahahahahahah, I would think something like that would make ya' die just a little bit on the inside...


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, just when you thought you had seen it all.......


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I still don't understand this...we got sick of a corn maze we went to today (WAY too muddy...almost slipping & falling) so we...(gasp!) WALKED THRU THE CORN to the highway and got out.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> so we...(gasp!) WALKED THRU THE CORN to the highway and got out.


Well, that's probably because you're not from Massawhat'sitname.

...just kiddin', pyro. :rolleyeton:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

debbie5 said:


> I still don't understand this...we got sick of a corn maze we went to today (WAY too muddy...almost slipping & falling) so we...(gasp!) WALKED THRU THE CORN to the highway and got out.


That is bravery, indeed! Cornstalks can be treacherous and will turn on you without warning.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Otaku is right - farmers have been known to plant triffids in their cornfields to protect their crops from hungry animals and haunters in search of free cornstalks:googly:


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mabye next time they will take their GPS along...LOL


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I had eaten something that didn't agree with me before we went into the maze, and I realized that:
"I'm in a corn maze....lost...and I don't know when that Immodium is gonna kick in. This is NOT a good idea!!" 

Lesson learned. Poop cramps + corn maze= not a good idea.


----------

